# HGH serum test results, uncle z blue tops



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

I have not tested on rips recently the last test I did last week or so was on elitropins and the results came out at 23.

 I am not understanding what you mean by my first test?  first test on uncle z blue tops yes but test #100 something on gh lol  most of the times through the years I just tested IGF #'s not gh serum though.


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

And before you ask

 I was eating shrimp over the paper


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 8, 2012)

Was that your first test?


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 8, 2012)

What was your score on the Rips again?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2012)

That is fucking downright shocking.


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

And remember guys while I did get this kit for free from them and they knew it was going to be tested, on the day of the test I injected 10iu of an ology members uncle gh!!  so this is exactly what is going out to everyone.


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

10iu injected IM 3 hours pre test.

 Decent results, basically 19 is the score. way better than a lot of stuff out there!


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2012)

Zeek said:


> 10iu injected IM 3 hours pre test.
> 
> Decent results, basically 19 is the score. way better than a lot of stuff out there!
> 
> View attachment 121



His Blues are testing good for others as well but damn his price is ridiculous lol.


----------



## Zeek (May 9, 2012)

his 10 kit price isn't terrible but I feel you on the single kit price ouch!


----------



## Infantry87 (May 9, 2012)

Not bad on the test results. Alot of us figured itd be well below that number. Did you see sf results from the rips? All I can say is damn the numbers look amazing


----------



## Lulu66 (May 9, 2012)

That aint too bad at all.


----------



## Zeek (May 9, 2012)

Rips currently are in a league all their own!

 then elitropins behind them and a few others fighting for 3rd place with z's blues actually being in the running for 3rd IMO


----------



## Mrs P (May 9, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Rips currently are in a league all their own!
> 
> then elitropins behind them and a few others fighting for 3rd place with z's blues actually being in the running for 3rd IMO



Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 RIPS !!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2012)

Ya hook rips


----------

